# Rewarded for a "nice" swim in the Chagrin...



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Got in the river at 7am, within 5mns caught my foot on a rock and faceplanted and submerged in 3 feet of water. Don't know if it was shock but I wasn't freezing right away, so I mustered on. Maybe an hour later, ended up catching my first male steelhead ever on my first real attempt at drift fishing with beads. Ended up lasting for about 2 hours before the water finally started to pool in the boots of my waders and my elbows went numb and I started to shake.

All in all, not a bad morning 🥶


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr DingleBerry that is a great buck trout…nice and fresh…must of just made the trip up from the lake…and every steelheader does a cold dunk sooner or later…just part of the game


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

What do you call Mrs. Dingle Berry?


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

joekacz said:


> Mr DingleBerry that is a great buck trout…nice and fresh…must of just made the trip up from the lake…and every steelheader does a cold dunk sooner or later…just part of the game


Was actually my first time completely getting submerged, had a few falls to my knees but never enough to where water go over my chest. Was thrilled about the fish, tad upset I was approaching hypothermia(exagerating but damn when that wind kicked up I felt like a popsicle) which prevented me from continuing to fish because I had planned on spending 6 hours out instead of the 2 I got.



berkshirepresident said:


> What do you call Mrs. Dingle Berry?


I don't


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude you got the sickness bad. Great catch. 

I had a similar first time at Elk Creek long time ago. I did carry an extra shirt and pants and changing clothes allowed me to finish that day with my first ever 31 inch steelie.

My suggestion, if you don't have felt or good studs on bottom of your boots, that be your next investment. Falling can be dangerous too.

Enjoy the sport and remember its not always fish you are fishing for.
Rickerd


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice Chromer! A little cold water baptism happens to all of us!


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

rickerd said:


> Dude you got the sickness bad. Great catch.
> 
> I had a similar first time at Elk Creek long time ago. I did carry an extra shirt and pants and changing clothes allowed me to finish that day with my first ever 31 inch steelie.
> 
> ...


I actually had a spare pair of pants and a hoodie I could have tossed on... Sadly no socks and the inside of the wader boots were a "tad" damp.. Believe me I was mentally trying to figure out how to keep fishing, the 2 nice dudes fishing near me where on fire catching multiple of them.

Actually got felt bottoms, I didn't really slip... Water was a tad cloudy couldn't see the bottom and ended up I guess you could call it tripping, but toe hit a big rock and sploosh. Would have caught my fall if there wasn't water underneath me 



BNiemo said:


> Nice Chromer! A little cold water baptism happens to all of us!


Don't remember my baptism but I'm pretty sure I didn't get a mouthful of water like I did this morning 😢


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

My old man taught me to swim by taking me out in the row boat and tossing me overboard. I picked up the swimming quick, the tricky part was getting out of that damn burlap sack.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Was actually my first time completely getting submerged, had a few falls to my knees but never enough to where water go over my chest. Was thrilled about the fish, tad upset I was approaching hypothermia(exagerating but damn when that wind kicked up I felt like a popsicle) which prevented me from continuing to fish because I had planned on spending 6 hours out instead of the 2 I got.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't


make sure you have dry close in car.
can not dry waiders fast.
i would change close and fish from bank.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

HappySnag said:


> make sure you have dry close in car.
> can not dry waiders fast.
> i would change close and fish from bank.


Snug belt around waders keeps most of water out on them _hat floaters! _


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My fall at Elk was the same. Couldn't see bottom in 2 fow which I thought was 12 inches and I fell forward face first holding onto rod and net above water. Didn't damage either but felt like I put a hole in my kneecap when I hit a rock I didn't see with it. That was only 1 year after my ACL replacement too. Lucky that didn't leave a scar or longtime injury.

Rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Most of the falls I've taken have been in slow or barely moving water. Maybe it's because I'm more careful in heavier flows, but it's always the same -- catching a foot on an unseen rock and into the drink! Just typing this brings back the feeling of cold water slowly working it's way down my torso, down my legs, and into my boots. Time for a hot drink.


----------

